# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  проблема с USB! пожалуйста люди добрые помогите

## soneg90

Вобщем проблема такая: пару дней назад перестали работать usb входы. Постоянно вылезает сообщение что usb устройство не опознанно. Пробовал переставлять винду и почему то после пересустановки все работает пару часов и потом опять перестает. Запарился ппц уже... Звонил в тех поддержку там сказали что это вирусы и чтобы я попробовал вынуть на 10 мин батарею. Вынимал, антивирусом проверял - результат 0... помогите кто нибудь пожалуйста:confused:

вот что вылазиет постоянно

----------


## IMPERIAL

> почему то после пересустановки все работает пару часов и потом опять перестает.


После переустановки сразу ставил софт, а потом подключался к usp или с начало подключал какое нить usb устройство? Может какой софт конфликтует.

----------


## jet

Обсальтно похожа:confused:я проблема! У меня IPhone и при каждой синхронизации с компом он отпадывает или при прошивке,тоже отпадывает пишет мол ошибка проверте подключения...И флешки тоже через раз работают...Постоянно удаляю USB из системы,перезагружаю и вроде как работает!!! Подскажите пожалуйсто что может быть !?

----------


## voven

конфликт портов usb (нескольких устройств) , у меня похоже было, 1 оборудование отключаешь  и работало потом др дрова на оборудования ставил все было в норме.

----------


## jet

дак да!

----------

